# Sedona wheels



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Got a line on a set of sedona wheels for my brute, and was wondering if anybody has any experience or heard anything about these tires? I know they are new to the market, but hopefully someone has some experience with these. Thanks

-Greg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never heard of them. Are they a brand?


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Google SedonaTires

The wheels I am looking at are the spyders:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Those look awesome! They look alot like RockStars.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, just sent the money and will be picking them up Saturday. 

Gotta order up my skinny 29.5 laws to go with my newly acquired set of wide laws, mount the tires on these wheels, and do the finish welding on my lift, and I will be in business. Albeit, a week late for Mud Nats. Either way though, I'm back in business!!!!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never heard of them but I like the looks of them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I like them.... Would look good powder coated silver under my bike :rockn:


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Picked up the wheels today. still gotta find my skinny 29.5 laws people!


----------

